# Mid Life Crisis



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello everyone from a new member in Stoke.
I'm going through a mid life crisis and desperately want a MK1 TT  
Actually I have wanted one for ages and finally our daughter no longer thinks it's cool to be seen out with mid 40's parents
so WTF it's time for a TT roadster.

Happy days ahead hopefully!

Ian.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
Can't beat a roadster for the summer


----------



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome
> Can't beat a roadster for the summer


Thanks, the plan is to get the right one and keep it for many years.
I'm bored with my daily commute ( 59 plate A4 S line Avant) the TT will be cherished for sure.

Your TT looks brill [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome, and happy hunting!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

radioskank said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...


Cheers mine is also a keeper had yellow for coming up 15 years


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya, just got my second after a 6 year break, you are in a great position, you can take your time and find the right car for you.. Decided which engine yet? They all have their pluses...


----------



## M3 Kev (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome and good luck finding what you are after


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

Plenty knocking about but prime examples are hard to find. Spent weeks looking for mine but love it. Can't believe it's 13'ish years old. I never would have thought I would have purchased a car b that old especially coming from a brand new car!

Should've got one years ago 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

radioskank said:


> Hello everyone from a new member in Stoke.
> I'm going through a mid life crisis and desperately want a MK1 TT
> Actually I have wanted one for ages and finally our daughter no longer thinks it's cool to be seen out with mid 40's parents
> so WTF it's time for a TT roadster.
> ...


Buy a coupe then come and join in the Track day fun. Turn your crisis into some drama. :wink:

VT


----------



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the info guys,
Really appreciate the info. My mate bought a 225 roadster two years back as a fun car with the idea of using it for the summer and selling on. He is hooked and it's a keeper as they say.

Having had a few days out with him to various hill climb days and out watching the last fly over of the Lancaster bombers I can really see the appeal of the roadster.

He has been on my case for over a year to get one so I saved up some hard earned and am now in the market for one.
My head says go with the 45k minter for sale just 18 miles away but black is not my favorite choice.
My heart says go with the 92k silver with red leather interior and vortex kit.

I'm looking at spending about £5.5k on one and hoping that will get me a nice clean 2002-2004 225 roadster.
I plan to keep the car for a long time to come, mileage will be minimum and would love to keep her garaged ready for days out although my wife thinks we should only have two cars between us and not 3!

That means it would become her drive to work each day.
Watch this space and thanks again folks, if you know anyone selling a nice TT drop me a line....
Ian


----------



## hibbsy01 (Oct 15, 2015)

The mid life crisis came to be a couple of years ago. I went with a 3.2 coupe so we could all use it when needed (we rarely do).

My advice would be to get the best you can afford. I paid top money for mine, but it's a perfect example with only 43k on it now and I don't regret it. Test a few first, but be warned there's some rubbish out there.

Personally, I'd avoid using it every day if you can. Plenty do, but if you plan on this being a weekend car, it feels far more special when it's in the garage waiting for Friday night, than on the drive for your morning commute.

Good luck.


----------



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

hibbsy01 said:


> The mid life crisis came to be a couple of years ago. I went with a 3.2 coupe so we could all use it when needed (we rarely do).
> 
> My advice would be to get the best you can afford. I paid top money for mine, but it's a perfect example with only 43k on it now and I don't regret it. Test a few first, but be warned there's some rubbish out there.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you hibbsy and thank you for your advice.
I want to keep the car spotless and for it to be special, something to look forward to using.

I can see where the wife is coming from in terms of costs though, extra tax, insurance, MOT etc if keeping her own car, then having to squeeze past the TT in the garage to get at things.

On the flip side again she works for a supermarket, and although it's not happened yet with her Zetec Sport fizzer who is willing to bet the TT gets whacked if she parks that up!

Hmm, I need some careful thought on this one. Tell you what I did see, a 2002 225 with only 16.5k on the clock in classic car, they want £12,500 for it though!

Regards
Ian- 
N.Staffs


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome TTF.


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome good too see someone else in the area


----------



## Eos350d (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Ian

I had the same mid life crisis as you earlier this year, after years of just looking took the plunge and bought a 53 plate roadster. It's only got the 1.8turbo engine so no speed machine but still fun, even more so compared to my new Passat, makes me laugh no one takes a 2nd look at the brand new £30k Passat but a £4K TT soft top in the sun....

Cheers
Andy


----------



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

Eos350d said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I had the same mid life crisis as you earlier this year, after years of just looking took the plunge and bought a 53 plate roadster. It's only got the 1.8turbo engine so no speed machine but still fun, even more so compared to my new Passat, makes me laugh no one takes a 2nd look at the brand new £30k Passat but a £4K TT soft top in the sun....
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,
I guess this comes to most of us at some stage in life- and it's a good thing!
On Saturday I got fixed up with an 03 plate 225 Roadster. It's done 48k with full history, cambelt & waterpump changed only 3 months ago. 
I was out in it all over the weekend, brilliant fun :wink: . Back at work now driving the A4 S line, brakes are better, steering far lighter, but lack of power and thrill very apparent!


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

radioskank said:


> On Saturday I got fixed up with an 03 plate 225 Roadster. It's done 48k with full history, cambelt & waterpump changed only 3 months ago.


Congratulations !
Upload some pictures when you get the chance to do so.
TT Vert's are awesome !


----------



## radioskank (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok here are a couple of shots,
View attachment 1


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## TT r us (Apr 30, 2016)

NIce black and white photo- What colour is your new car? Hope you enjoy it for many years to come- and is it a weekend play thing or does the misses now use it to commute?


----------

